# XL tires?



## daboni (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there a big difference in ride comfort between normal and XL (extra load) tires?
I am considering buying Hankook v12's and their 255 40 17 tire only comes in XL version. Since my e39 is M sport I dont need it to be any harder then it already is. I drive city most of the time.

Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Not just because of the XL rating, no. There are XL tires that ride more softly than standard load tires. It is the type of tire that is more of a factor in ride quality. Keep in mind that the V12 EVO is a max performance summer tire with little focus on ride quality. If ride (rather than grip and handling) is at the top of your list of priorities then this is probably not a good choice for you.


----------



## daboni (Nov 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Not just because of the XL rating, no. There are XL tires that ride more softly than standard load tires. It is the type of tire that is more of a factor in ride quality. Keep in mind that the V12 EVO is a max performance summer tire with little focus on ride quality. If ride (rather than grip and handling) is at the top of your list of priorities then this is probably not a good choice for you.


Thanks for the info.

What would you suggest in that price range? High performance summer?

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

daboni said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> What would you suggest in that price range? High performance summer?
> 
> Thank you.


Touring all-season and performance all-season tires would have a smoother and quieter ride and longer wear in most cases.

One particularly great handling all-season tire to consider would be the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S3.


----------



## daboni (Nov 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Touring all-season and performance all-season tires would have a smoother and quieter ride and longer wear in most cases.
> 
> One particularly great handling all-season tire to consider would be the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S3.


I need summer tires since I already have winter wheels. HP Primacy maybe?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, the Primacy HP would have a softer ride than the Hankook V12 EVO.


----------



## daboni (Nov 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the Primacy HP would have a softer ride than the Hankook V12 EVO.


Thank you.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Touring all-season and performance all-season tires would have a smoother and quieter ride and longer wear in most cases.
> 
> One particularly great handling all-season tire to consider would be the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S3.


What touring and performance A/S tires do you recommend for a 2011 335d Base Sedan? Currently have the RE960AS Pole RFT. Thinking of going with a non-RFT. My short list includes the new Pilot Sport A/S 3, Conti Extreme DSW, and Primacy MXM4.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

If you're dealing with a lot of snow in your area, I would lean towards the Continental Extreme Contact DWS. Otherwise, the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S3 has better handling, grip and faster steering response. The Primacy MXM4 will give up some handling and grip but is a softer riding tire.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you're dealing with a lot of snow in your area, I would lean towards the Continental Extreme Contact DWS. Otherwise, the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S3 has better handling, grip and faster steering response. The Primacy MXM4 will give up some handling and grip but is a softer riding tire.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


Would all three of the above mentioned non-RFT options provide a better (softer) ride than the RE960AS Pole RFT?. Also, with 18,000+ miles driven annually, treadwear is becoming a little more important.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The A/S3 should ride about the same as the Re960 RFT, while the other two would be a bit softer.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you're dealing with a lot of snow in your area, I would lean towards the Continental Extreme Contact DWS. Otherwise, the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S3 has better handling, grip and faster steering response. The Primacy MXM4 will give up some handling and grip but is a softer riding tire.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


The average annual snowfall is 7 inches. That said, what tire do you recommend for my 2011 335d Base Sedan. Currently have the RE960AS Pole Position RFT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

If snow traction is not a primary concern, you would not need the Continental DWS so check out the other two tires I recommended.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Will do. Tough decision, particularly since I've never experienced good treadwear with Michelin tires in the past despite adhering to the recommended rotation cycle, tire pressure, and periodic alignment.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

